# GA land for sale and house for sale



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I am moving back closer to Atlanta and need to sale my land here in Washington, GA. I find that I'm a suburban girl, not a country girl. I also want to live closer to my sister. I have 18.5 acres with a year round creek that runs through it. There are some hardwoods. About 2.5-3 acres, rough cleared. The rest is planted pine that is harvestable in 2013. The water table is high and the land is very fertile. My garden, chickens and goats did great on it. I had a problem with a neighbor's dogs killing my livestock, but he has learned his lesson now and keeps his dogs contained. My land is between two other wooded parcels about the same size, so there are no neighbors right up on you.

The pictures show the land when my goats were there keeping it cleared. It needs to be bushogged now. It's covered in scrub, blackberries, elderberries, etc. There are deer and turkey there. I have heard boar and seen their scat, but never seen a boar. 

I would like to sale the property outright and be done with it, but I can do owner finance for 10-15 yrs. 

Price breakdown: Purchase with your own financing @ $2800 per acre

Owner finance for 10 yrs @ $2900 per acre, 9 % interest and 10% down

Owner finance for 15 yrs @ $3000 per acre, 9 % interest and 10% down

We also have a house in town, that is for sale, rent or rent to own. It is 3 bedrooms, 1 bath, hardwood floors, a screen house that we use as a chicken coop. All appliances stay, including the washer and dryer. The asking price is 52K or rent for $500 per month. You will need the first and last month rent and $500 security deposit. My plan was to live here while I built and then rent the house. Being a small town, rental property never sits idle.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And at one time there was a power pole with electricity on the acreage.

(Hi sancraft, good to see a post from you again.)


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

There is eletric there, the driveway and culvert are in. There is also a 12X16 double lofted barn. Good to see you too Angie. I've missed you.


----------

